# Paul Nutter



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2016)

What do UKIP voters think of their new leader ?

OOPS sorry typo in the thread name ........sorrry.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 29, 2016)

No prizes for guessing what you think of him.
There was an interesting interview on BBC radio with him following his election, where they hit him with many of the things he is supposed to have said and political beliefs attributed to him. He answered each one candidly and even the interviewers had to admit it had " all gone rather well" and maybe he wasn't that radical after all (shock horror!). These included things like banning religious clothing covering the face (he thinks it should not be allowed where you are not allowed to wear a motorcycle helmet - banks, customs etc), death penalty for child killers ( he thinks it should be introduced but it's not UKIP policy). He also made the point that UKIP was the only party to ban ex BNP members and that UKIP's rise had done much to stem the rise in the BNP of a decade ago. So we will see but if I was Labour I would be worried.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2016)

Absolutely genuine mistake........I know nobody will believe me.
Mods can you alter as it embarrasses me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2016)

To me he comes across as a most super cilious person - so a perfect replacement for Farage


----------



## delc (Nov 29, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What do UKIP voters think of their new leader ?

OOPS sorry typo in the thread name ........sorrry.
		
Click to expand...

Freudian slip?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2016)

It must have been.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 29, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What do UKIP voters think of their new leader ?

OOPS sorry typo in the thread name ........sorrry.
		
Click to expand...

You're a bad man lol!


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 29, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To me he comes across as a most super cilious person - so a perfect replacement for Farage
		
Click to expand...

Farage, would that be the man who's political presence has shaken the entire world?  Must have something about him that people take notice of.

If people like you get their way in frustrating the will of the majority voter then I believe Nuttall will become a very influential Politician indeed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2016)

As a card carrying UKIP member I just want Nigel back. He's lovely, railing against the establishment by attending parties at the Ritz with billionaires. I just want him back running UKIP before we lose him completely up Trump's back side. As that will be such a shame.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			As a card carrying UKIP member I just want Nigel back. He's lovely, railing against the establishment by attending parties at the Ritz with billionaires. I just want him back running UKIP before we lose him completely up Trump's back side. As that will be such a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it time to tell us who you do support so we can all take the p in the same sarcastic way you do? You say you don't vote Labour so we can't regale you with all manner of tales of Champagne socialism or Tony Bliars millions. You don't vote Tory so we can't explain that Mrs Thatcher lived at the Ritz. Even you won't admit to voting Liberal, surely... no not even you.
The thing is, it's easy to level criticism and not declare your own support but it also diminishes it somewhat.
BTW, the party for your mate Nigel was thrown for him, not by him but why let the facts get in the way.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2016)

Nuttall supporting Banks view to kick Scotland out of the UK.
They will have to change their name then, not sure how that will play out with their party members.

BTW Nicola receiving a great ovation in RoI.
Probably not being reported in 'The News Where We Are'.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

They have just replaced one racist sexist bigot with another 

http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/201...ht-wing-views-of-new-ukip-leader-paul-nuttall

It's not exactly a surprise


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			If people like you get their way in frustrating the will of the majority voter then I believe Nuttall will become a very influential Politician indeed.
		
Click to expand...

It does strike me as strange that in today's political world it seems to mean that losing a democratic vote is effectively the same as winning it and, therefore, any vote lost by a small difference is considered to be good reason to keep voting until we get the decision that the losers wanted


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 30, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Absolutely genuine mistake........I know nobody will believe me.
Mods can you alter as it embarrasses me.
		
Click to expand...

No we dont believe you, suffer


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2016)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/polit...he-history-of-british-politics-20161129118023


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			It does strike me as strange that in today's political world it seems to mean that losing a democratic vote is effectively the same as winning it and, therefore, any vote lost by a small difference is considered to be good reason to keep voting until we get the decision that the losers wanted
		
Click to expand...

And on the other hand some people might find it strange that when a party or person wins an election, especially by a small margin, they seem to think they can then govern based on the specific needs of just the people that voted for them.  And not for the whole nation or country.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			And on the other hand some people might find it strange that when a party or person wins an election, especially by a small margin, they seem to think they can then govern based on the specific needs of just the people that voted for them.  And not for the whole nation or country.
		
Click to expand...

Is that happening or is it a figment of some peoples prejudice.   From what I have seen so far the current Government are not anything like your  portrayal.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have just replaced one racist sexist bigot with another 

http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/201...ht-wing-views-of-new-ukip-leader-paul-nuttall

It's not exactly a surprise
		
Click to expand...

Well if Adam Bienkov says he is then it must be true and unquestionable, I mean Adam is the Oracle of our time and his views go without question.

Scouring Google to find an editorial that aligns your own opinion is a rather lazy way or arguing an opinion.  To support a view id OK but please!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Well if Adam Bienkov says he is then it must be true and unquestionable, I mean Adam is the Oracle of our time and his views go without question.

Scouring Google to find an editorial that aligns your own opinion is a rather lazy way or arguing an opinion.  To support a view id OK but please! 



Click to expand...

Actually I called him a racist sexist bigot based on what he has said - I have no idea who Adam Bienkov , it was an article that was posted on my Facebook no need to google

But none of that matters and is just a deflection away from the person's view which in my eyes are racist and sexist and make him a bigot. As per usual you don't actually challenge what the article says more try and demean someone's opinion that may differ from yours 

If you agree with Nuttals views then I would put you in the same category as him


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No we dont believe you, suffer   

Click to expand...

I knew you would not:lol: but hand on heart it really was an error, I would not the that crass.

I am certain that the SNP will see him as the best candidate......apart from David Cockburn of course.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 30, 2016)

Sweep said:



			if I was Labour I would be worried.
		
Click to expand...


Sadly this...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually I called him a racist sexist bigot based on what he has said - I have no idea who Adam Bienkov , it was an article that was posted on my Facebook no need to google

But none of that matters and is just a deflection away from the person's view which in my eyes are racist and sexist and make him a bigot. As per usual you don't actually challenge what the article says more try and *demean someone's opinion that may differ from yours *

If you agree with Nuttals views then I would put you in the same category as him
		
Click to expand...

Some might argue that you are doing the same

I disagree with pretty well everything that Nuttall is quoted as saying in that article, but I will uphold his right to have those opinions.

Feel free to disagree with those opinions, but don't go labelling others here who don't agree with you.

learn to agree to disagree, its an art form


----------



## delc (Nov 30, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Farage, would that be the man who's political presence has shaken the entire world?  Must have something about him that people take notice of.

If people like you get their way in frustrating the will of the majority voter then I believe Nuttall will become a very influential Politician indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the will of 37% of eligible voters, or 22% of the total UK population?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2016)

Farage......the man who led his party to one MP status.:lol:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Farage......the man who led his party to one MP status.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Yes but that's down the the first past the post system and gerrymandering that has gone on over the centuries by both major parties. 

 Even though I do not really want to see UKIP in any position of power and influence, I think we need PR in the UK more than we have ever done to try and drive through some consensus politics and get politicians working more together. Before we disappear further into the hellhole that is US political debate where it just constant disagreement with whatever the other party says (that's indeed if they ever do say anything about policies), before they have even listened to what they have said.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 30, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Farage......the man who led his party to one MP status.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Did he not also lead them to victory in a UK wide election?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes but that's down the the first past the post system and gerrymandering that has gone on over the centuries by both major parties. 

 Even though I do not really want to see UKIP in any position of power and influence, I think we need PR in the UK more than we have ever done to try and drive through some consensus politics and get politicians working more together. Before we disappear further into the hellhole that is US political debate where it just constant disagreement with whatever the other party says (that's indeed if they ever do say anything about policies), before they have even listened to what they have said.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Westminster needs drag itself out of the last century and adopt the Scottish voting system.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Did he not also lead them to victory in a UK wide election?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Farage, would that be the man who's political presence has shaken the entire world?  Must have something about him that people take notice of.

If people like you get their way in frustrating the will of the majority voter then I believe Nuttall will become a very influential Politician indeed.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot frustrate 'the will of the people' if I do not know what that is other than 'leave EU' - and I do not *wish* that to be frustrated because - yes - that could lead to Nuttall having a very important part in the political life of this country, and IMO that would be disastrous for the social cohesion and well-being of this country.

And btw leaving the EU is *not* 'the will of the people' - it is the will of the small majority of 'the people' who voted for leave, and they do not speak for me.  

In talking of 'Leave' 'being 'the will of the people' you ignore the will of the large minority voter, and I believe that doing so will cause significant issues in the future were Brexit to not be quite as magical as it is painted by that small majority.

But hey - the _Complainers_ will continue to moan that we 'losers' won't shut up.  Well we won't until there is evidence that we are being properly listened to and our views, worries and concerns are being taken into account.   And I doubt I will hear much of that from Paul Nuttall.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 30, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I think he did...

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/may/26/ukip-european-elections-political-earthquake


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nuttall supporting Banks view to kick Scotland out of the UK.
They will have to change their name then, not sure how that will play out with their party members.

BTW Nicola receiving a great ovation in RoI.
Probably not being reported in 'The News Where We Are'.
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to understand how he would do that.  Unless (god forfend) it's just words to appeal to a certain constituency of voter


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Did he not also lead them to victory in a UK wide election?
		
Click to expand...


I'm not a fan of either the party or the man but you have to acknowledge what he has achieved. Incidentally, his win ratio in referendums is better than the SNP's, 1 for 1 rather than 0 for 2 in recent history. He has certainly left his mark on UK politics.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It will be interesting to understand how he would do that.  Unless (god forfend) it's just words to appeal to a certain constituency of voter
		
Click to expand...


A bit like Salmond saying Londoners should be taxed to the bone...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2016)

delc said:



			Do you mean the will of 37% of eligible voters, or 22% of the total UK population?
		
Click to expand...

Until the UK adopts something like the Australian voting system, and there's a number of parties, we will alway have governments who don't represent a majority.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			It does strike me as strange that in today's political world it seems to mean that losing a democratic vote is effectively the same as winning it and, therefore, any vote lost by a small difference is considered to be good reason to keep voting until we get the decision that the losers wanted
		
Click to expand...

Apart from Scotland, Scotland, Brexit and America I don't think your logic has much credit :whoo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Until the UK adopts something like the Australian voting system, and there's a number of parties, we will alway have governments who don't represent a majority.
		
Click to expand...

I have always been a fan of proportional representation, but the big two ie Labour and the Tories would not want it as they would be the main losers. I think that is why the radical Farage and others that say it is wrong get lambasted because they don't play the " look after ourselves game".


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But hey - the _Complainers_ will continue to moan that we 'losers' won't shut up.  Well we won't until there is evidence that we are being properly listened to and our views, worries and concerns are being taken into account.   And I doubt I will hear much of that from Paul Nuttall.
		
Click to expand...

And how would the views, worries and concerns of those that voted Leave have been taken into account if the vote had been reversed? Do you really think that they would have been addressed at all or do you think that the UK would have simply carried on being a member of the EU with absolutely no changes?

Which takes us right back to the question that you have been asked several times and have refused or failed to answer............

 If the result had gone the other way and Remain had won what concessions would have been given to those that voted Leave?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			I have always been a fan of proportional representation, but the big two ie Labour and the Tories would not want it as they would be the main losers. I think that is why t*he radical Farage and others that say it is wrong get lambasted because they don't play the " look after ourselves game*".
		
Click to expand...

Oh I think Farage is just the same as the others when it comes to selfish reasons and looking after his interests, don't fall for the man of the people schtick.   Yes he has played his hand and portrayed a certain image very well, but he is just as interested in looking after the interests of his party as Labour or the Conservatives are.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



*And how would the views, worries and concerns of those that voted Leave have been taken into account if the vote had been reversed? Do you really think that they would have been addressed at all or do you think that the UK would have simply carried on being a member of the EU with absolutely no changes?*

Which takes us right back to the question that you have been asked several times and have refused or failed to answer............

 If the result had gone the other way and Remain had won what concessions would have been given to those that voted Leave?
		
Click to expand...

We'll never know but if it would have been close the other way then I'd of expected that there would be more concessions to the UKIP point of view by the tories. Plus I would not have been surprised if Cameron (or whoever would have been in charge) would have used the closeness of the vote as a bargaining chip with the EU to extract more concessions.  

Of course this is all guesswork, but I imagine they would have taken a pragmatic view on it with the need to retain power and not have conservative MPs and voters drifting off to UKIP paramount in their their thoughts.  After all, that's why they called the damn thing in the first place.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Some might argue that you are doing the same

I disagree with pretty well everything that Nuttall is quoted as saying in that article, but I will uphold his right to have those opinions.

Feel free to disagree with those opinions, but don't go labelling others here who don't agree with you.

learn to agree to disagree, its an art form
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit confused here - whose opinion am I demeaning ? Nuttal or Socket as Socket didn't actually post an opinion more a comment about googling an article and as I said in my post the response didn't actually concentrate on what the article said but more about the person who posted the article and myself using google ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			And how would the views, worries and concerns of those that voted Leave have been taken into account if the vote had been reversed? Do you really think that they would have been addressed at all or do you think that the UK would have simply carried on being a member of the EU with absolutely no changes?

Which takes us right back to the question that you have been asked several times and have refused or failed to answer............

 If the result had gone the other way and Remain had won what concessions would have been given to those that voted Leave?
		
Click to expand...

But it didn't.  

My concern is the attitude that _Complainers_ are taking towards us who voted to Remain - who now accept that, by a narrow majority, the UK will leave the EU - unless that is very many of those who voted to Leave realise the error of their ways and change their mind - then we may not.

In any case - if Remain had the majority then the deal that Cameron has negotiated would be implemented.  And I have previously stated that I would expect there to have to be further consideration by Cameron on controlling immigration and/or immigrant qualification for receipt of benefits - to counter what would be a growing UKIP threat to the Tories.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I cannot frustrate 'the will of the people' if I do not know what that is other than 'leave EU' - and I do not *wish* that to be frustrated because - yes - that could lead to Nuttall having a very important part in the political life of this country, and IMO that would be disastrous for the social cohesion and well-being of this country.

And btw leaving the EU is *not* 'the will of the people' - it is the will of the small majority of 'the people' who voted for leave, and they do not speak for me.  

In talking of 'Leave' 'being 'the will of the people' you ignore the will of the large minority voter, and I believe that doing so will cause significant issues in the future were Brexit to not be quite as magical as it is painted by that small majority.

But hey - the _Complainers_ will continue to moan that we 'losers' won't shut up.  Well we won't until there is evidence that we are being properly listened to and our views, worries and concerns are being taken into account.   And I doubt I will hear much of that from Paul Nuttall.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good grief.
Its been 5 months since the referendum. Just accept the side you supported lost and move on for crying out loud. All this moaning is not doing you any good. Picking at the result for any last crumb of comfort won't change the result. I know it's a downer but amazingly the result means that the views of the MAJORITY come first, not those in the MINORITY. That is life in a democracy. I know you don't like democracy, especially when it goes against you, but that's your problem, just like it was for me when Tony Bliar kept getting elected. The difference is I accepted the result because I believe in democracy and the will of the people even when it goes against me.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But it didn't.  

My concern is the attitude that _Complainers_ are taking towards us who voted to Remain - who now accept that, by a narrow majority, the UK will leave the EU - unless that is very many of those who voted to Leave realise the error of their ways and change their mind - then we may not.

In any case - if Remain had the majority then the deal that Cameron has negotiated would be implemented.  And I have previously stated that I would expect there to have to be further consideration by Cameron on controlling immigration and/or immigrant qualification for receipt of benefits - to counter what would be a growing UKIP threat to the Tories.
		
Click to expand...

Cop out, why dont you answer his question.

Cameron had no possibility to change Benefits for immigrants from the EU, his Overlords had made that quite clear to him and he never had the balls to man up and make some real demands.  If he had then the referendum may have resulted differently.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 30, 2016)

For those advocating PR can I just point out that was the only other referendum we have had in decades and we decided against it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2016)

Sweep said:



			For those advocating PR can I just point out that was the only other referendum we have had in decades and we decided against it.
		
Click to expand...

But as has been abundantly clear recently things change in politics very quickly now. And with UKIP behind it then look how good they are at winning referendums.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I cannot frustrate 'the will of the people' if I do not know what that is other than 'leave EU' - and I do not *wish* that to be frustrated because - yes - that could lead to Nuttall having a very important part in the political life of this country, and IMO that would be disastrous for the social cohesion and well-being of this country.

And btw leaving the EU is *not* 'the will of the people' - it is the will of the small majority of 'the people' who voted for leave, and they do not speak for me.  

In talking of 'Leave' 'being 'the will of the people' you ignore the will of the large minority voter, and I believe that doing so will cause significant issues in the future were Brexit to not be quite as magical as it is painted by that small majority.

But hey - the _Complainers_ will continue to moan that we 'losers' won't shut up.  Well we won't until there is evidence that we are being properly listened to and our views, worries and concerns are being taken into account.   And I doubt I will hear much of that from Paul Nuttall.
		
Click to expand...

The will of the people is what most vote for, that's the way democracies work.   I know you don't like that; especially when the result goes against you but thats the way the cookie crumbles and most reasonable thinking people will accept it.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			But as has been abundantly clear recently things change in politics very quickly now. And with UKIP behind it then look how good they are at winning referendums.
		
Click to expand...

And maybe the PR referendum result was only advisory. Or maybe we should go to Court to let Parliament vote on it in the vain hope they go against the result. Or maybe we should have a second referendum and a third until we get the result we want and then stop. Perhaps we could get someone like Bob Geldoff to organise a protest and just flatly refuse to accept the result for ever and ever. Perhaps if we stamp our feet and have enough tantrums they might let us have it. It never worked with my mum but millions of children can't be wrong, can they?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 1, 2016)

Sweep said:



			And maybe the PR referendum result was only advisory. Or maybe we should go to Court to let Parliament vote on it in the vain hope they go against the result. Or maybe we should have a second referendum and a third until we get the result we want and then stop. Perhaps we could get someone like Bob Geldoff to organise a protest and just flatly refuse to accept the result for ever and ever. Perhaps if we stamp our feet and have enough tantrums they might let us have it. It never worked with my mum but millions of children can't be wrong, can they?
		
Click to expand...

And we could get a Man in a pink beret on Question Time to wave his arms around a lot.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			But as has been abundantly clear recently things change in politics very quickly now. And with UKIP behind it then look how good they are at winning referendums.
		
Click to expand...

I just can't think of one reason why Labour and the Tories don't want PR.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But it didn't.  

My concern is the attitude that _Complainers_ are taking towards us who voted to Remain - who now accept that, by a narrow majority, the UK will leave the EU - unless that is very many of those who voted to Leave realise the error of their ways and change their mind - then we may not.

In any case - if Remain had the majority then *the deal that Cameron has negotiated* would be implemented.  And I have previously stated that I would expect there to have to be further consideration by Cameron on controlling immigration and/or immigrant qualification for receipt of benefits - to counter what would be a growing UKIP threat to the Tories.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the deal in which we don't know what we'll actually get, the deal in which the EU say they might think about a couple of things, the deal from which you can't actually specify a single concession; that deal?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But it didn't.  

My concern is the attitude that *Complainers *are taking towards us who voted to *Remain *- who now accept that, by a narrow majority, the UK will leave the EU - unless that is very many of those who voted to Leave realise the error of their ways and change their mind - then we may not.
		
Click to expand...

Rhyming slang would suggest that 'Complainers' means 'Remainers'  I know they are commonly called 'Remoaners' which also fits but explain how a 'Leaver' can become a 'Complainer'?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Rhyming slang would suggest that 'Complainers' means 'Remainers'  I know they are commonly called 'Remoaners' which also fits but explain how a 'Leaver' can become a 'Complainer'?
		
Click to expand...

Because they continually complain that we who voted Remain won't accept the vote; that we won't shut up; that we don't understand the will of the people; that it's democracy get over it; that we won't stop asking them difficult questions to which they don't have the answers.  That's why.  

This _Remoaners_ epithet is just childish - but since it was coined about those who voted to Remain immediately after the vote then it is democratic that they are then allowed to coin their own childish epithet.  Hence _Complainers_ - or would you prefer I used _Wrexiteers_ and _Brakesit_.  I'd rather not but for as long as the childish jibes from the _Complainers_ continue then maybe I just might.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2016)

Speaking of names........if UKIP wish to remain as a UK main stream political party they really should change their name.
It must confuse foreigners not knowledgeable of the UK.

I suggest the English Nationalist Party would be the closest fit.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This _Remoaners_ epithet is just childish - but since it was coined about those who voted to Remain immediately after the vote then it is democratic that they are then allowed to coin their own childish epithet.  Hence _Complainers_ - or would you prefer I used _Wrexiteers_ and _Brakesit_.  I'd rather not but for as long as the childish jibes from the _Complainers_ continue then maybe I just might.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were a religious man. What happened to turning the other cheek?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I thought you were a religious man. What happened to turning the other cheek?
		
Click to expand...

I've turned it so many times I'm dizzy and confused


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 2, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Speaking of names........if UKIP wish to remain as a UK main stream political party they really should change their name.
It must confuse foreigners not knowledgeable of the UK.

I suggest the English Nationalist Party would be the closest fit.
		
Click to expand...

In that case maybe the SNP should do the same as they lost the referendum.The Scottish Delusional Party seems a good fit.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've turned it so many times I'm dizzy and *confused*

Click to expand...

I half agree with you.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because they continually complain that we who voted Remain won't accept the vote; that we won't shut up; that we don't understand the will of the people; that it's democracy get over it; that we won't stop asking them difficult questions to which they don't have the answers.  That's why.  

This _Remoaners_ epithet is just childish - but since it was coined about those who voted to Remain immediately after the vote then it is democratic that they are then allowed to coin their own childish epithet.  Hence _Complainers_ - or would you prefer I used _Wrexiteers_ and _Brakesit_.  I'd rather not but for as long as the childish jibes from the _Complainers_ continue then maybe I just might.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really care whether you accept the vote as the vote is over. I still think Complainers and Remainers are a better fit.

Wrexiteers is OK though as we have Wrexiteered our EU membership and Brakesit even better as it reflects nicely the way the Thickos and Great Unwashed have broken the dreams of the Eurofiles  for us to be absorbed into the great Continental melting pot where we would all have emerged as Euroclones.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 3, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			In that case maybe the SNP should do the same as they lost the referendum.The Scottish Delusional Party seems a good fit.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 3, 2016)

In what way?

UKIP are the ones with independent in their name.

UKIP a party with a great future behind them.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In what way?

UKIP are the ones with independent in their name.

UKIP a party with a great future behind them.

Click to expand...

Cant wait to see them taking all those Northern Labour strongholds in the next election.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 3, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Cant wait to see them taking all those Northern Labour strongholds in the next election.
		
Click to expand...

Surely those Northerners won't be fooled twice.
Mind you, they were Labour voters so you could be right.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 4, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Surely those Northerners won't be fooled twice.
Mind you, they were Labour voters so you could be right.
		
Click to expand...

Well maybe only south of Preston.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 4, 2016)

He is live on Andrew Marr this morning

Get your voodoo dolls and pins ready


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 4, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He is live on Andrew Marr this morning

Get your voodoo dolls and pins ready
		
Click to expand...

No need, I have every confidence he will self destruct in a few weeks.
Did anyone see the runner up in the UKIP leadership on #HIGNFY on Friday........strewth.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2017)

He's admitted today that the quote on his website saying he lost a close personal friend at Hillsborough is a lie, he should be ashamed of himself, lying dirty scumbag


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Just handed the Stoke by-election to Labour?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			He's admitted today that the quote on his website saying he lost a close personal friend at Hillsborough is a lie, he should be ashamed of himself, lying dirty scumbag
		
Click to expand...

He also admitted that he has never lived in Stoke and has not even been to the address he showed on his nomination form.

'Done up like a Kipper' is beginning to have a new meaning.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He also admitted that he has never lived in Stoke and has not even been to the address he showed on his nomination form.

'Done up like a Kipper' is beginning to have a new meaning.
		
Click to expand...

And professional footballer with Tranmere, but wasn't.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Feb 14, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			And professional footballer with Tranmere, but wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Yet he his furious when people have accused him of lying about being at the Hillsborough disaster, me thinks he complains too loudly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2017)

The bloke is sounding like a grade A (insert word of your choice - infraction avoided) day after day and as more of these revelations come out and he deserves everything he gets.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2017)

Nuttall manages to get his press agent to fall on her sword crying "mea culpa" - well she would wouldn't she.  Not sure that'll do Paul.  You might think that your bearded country gent look makes you appear suitably sophisticated and casts you as an honourable and honest gentleman - but I'm not fooled.  And hopefully the good folk of Stoke aren't either.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 15, 2017)

Here we go, direct quote from Nutall in 2011 in response to cabinet office court appeal against release of Hillsborough papers. Not a situation where anyone could be accidentally misquoted... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-14562573

Lets see him try to wriggle his lying lizardy face out of that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2017)

BBC Scotland say that Nuttall is looking forward to campaigning in Scotland.
He has many good friends in Craiglang and Brigadoon.

[That might be fake news]


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			BBC Scotland say that Nuttall is looking forward to campaigning in Scotland.
He has many good friends in Craiglang and Brigadoon.

[That might be fake news]
		
Click to expand...

yes, but are they "close Personal Friends"?


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 15, 2017)

It's a real shame, ( honestly), I thought UKIP would remove the Labour Party as the opposition, but it appears, with Nutter in charge, they are just that, Nutters. I think I'm going to start a new political party, The Birthday Party!!!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2017)

Nuttall not accepting the resignation of his Press Officer.  Why not?  Does he think she's not done anything wrong?  Or is he afraid she'll spill the beans on him and so best to keep her in his employ?


----------

